# Shadow Kirby Animation



## picano (Aug 21, 2008)

Long time lurker of the wii hacking / homebrew forums here... and well, what better excuse to actually sign up than a little self-promotion?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My animation is complete! Well... it's more of a demo of the newest Blender features / practice since I haven't done anything in a while.

I'm not all too happy about some of the sounds... I couldn't acquire certain ones I wanted (from GameCube / Wii games / Bomberman 64).

Any complaints about plot / story... refer to the disclaimer!

So, here is the old video (my 1st Kirby one) and the latest. Really no connection between the two, aside from the characters used. Once I start on a third one... I'll consider some plot... enjoy!

Shadow Kirby (Old one)




Shadow Kirby 2: Versus (Awesomely new one)




*Notes:*
All models were made from scratch, as well as most textures.
Audacity was used to fix up a few / create a couple sounds.
Blender was used as the primary 3D program as well as video editor.
GIMP was used to create many of the non-generated textures.
I'll take commissions... so... offer me money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Preview pic of what is to come next at the very end of 2!


----------



## Dylan (Aug 22, 2008)

entertaining.


----------



## picano (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoping to make a 3rd... so as not to rush this time around, setting my deadline for about the same time next year. --- Trying to get some help for it too... I suck at sound work and would be nice to have help with the story / modeling.


----------

